# HP Multimedia Keyboard



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have an HP multimedia keyboard that my dad gave to me after he bought an HP Pavilion last Christmas (2006). On his Pavilion, the media keys worked perfectly, but when I attached it to my self-built PC, only the volume control keys worked. I remember on his computer there was a driver or something of the sort that let me configure each key's function. Is there any way I can configure the HP media keys for a non-HP computer? And: The "Play/Pause" and "Stop" buttons now work on some media players on my PC (Roxio Cineplayer) but the others don't. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cgishack (Jan 12, 2008)

try downloading the software at the HP website.
Usually the drivers are located there.

You will need to know your Keyboard model number or maybe your dads old computer model.

Drew


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

HP did not have drivers for the individual keyboard, but I'll try looking at the computer drivers (Pavilion 1440n, I think). Thanks. Stand by, as I may have more problems.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

beefers1 said:


> HP did not have drivers for the individual keyboard, but I'll try looking at the computer drivers (Pavilion 1440n, I think). Thanks. Stand by, as I may have more problems.


if the keyboard came with hp, they have the specific drivers available at their site. 

as far as the 1440n, see this


----------



## cgishack (Jan 12, 2008)

if the HP computer came with a CD specific to the computer, it will have the drivers on it.

Drew


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

It didn't. The only CD that came with it is the one for system recovery. And Microsoft Works.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try sobeit666's link to the HP drivers. 3rd one down, *Driver - Keyboard, Mouse and Input Devices*.


----------

